# Making a profit selling plants?



## silenteyes (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm interested in starting a small business selling mainly a huge variety of moss. Do you think this would be profitable/successful? I have a very large room above my garage that I could dedicate towards this project as it grows. Any advice or whatnot would really help! Thank you!


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good Luck! Everybody here will agree that this hobby is a money pit. Even assuming you're years beyond the start of the "trial and error" stage of finding the balance between tank size, lighting, CO2 levels, substrate, filtration, water parameters, fertilization, and prayers to the correct deities, it will take time to figure out what you can grow, how much you can sell it for, and whether, at the end of the day, there's any money in it for you. Honestly, you're better off having a goal of growing beautiful, algae-free plants, and then hopefully selling off the excess to recoup some of your expenses.

I really do wish you the best of luck in making a business out of this, but please temper your expectations with the fact that if it were as straightforward as it may seem, we would all be making a living doing just what you'd proposing. Even the most prolific sellers here generally have full-time jobs that don't have anything to do with their aquariums


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

many have tried, few have succeeded, and besides moss grows super slow, even under optimal conditions. your going to run @ a loss constantly because your electric and water bill will be greater than your moss profit unless your talking about that wacky moss, but thats a difrent story for a difrent forum.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

I would go with something besides moss due to the reasons that jreich stated. Go with shrimp or some of the harder to find fish.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

There's a place here in florida that does quite well selling only aquatic plants. Here a video just to show you the size you need for it to be profitable. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIPfI_gWYV0&feature=related


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

It seems like every day I hear about some guy getting rich by growing moss in his mom's attic.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Look into the legal aspect and regulations, you'll change your mind.
Plants are nearly impossible to produce then sell following the federal guideline. 
With a small scale operation it is impossible (imo)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Silenteyes,

I think that is a great idea! About 95% of us on the forum have been selling plants and getting rich; most are now comfortably retired. I also have some real estate in Florida if you are interested.

Seriously, just do it for fun; otherwise it's just work!


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't let anyone talk you out of your dreams.. Go for it!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't mis-read my other post plz! Just don't expect to operate a for profit biz selling water weeds without HUGE efforts!

Far and away better to just enjoy our hobby.(imo)

I researched the details and enjoy being an itty bitty small time hobbyist. 
The biggest issues/roadblock you face is all the legal yada. Registering the plant types (certificates required for all species), approval of facility and scheduled inspections. I would not invite an AG inspector into my home. Documentation of production volumes including shipped amounts recorded per ‘unit’ ugh! All the yada yada.

You may leap to success and I truly wish you all the best just have your eyes wide open.

You might like to read these two threads.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/135715-aquarium-plant-permits.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/134555-making-money.html

HTH


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> There's a place here in florida that does quite well selling only aquatic plants. Here a video just to show you the size you need for it to be profitable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIPfI_gWYV0&feature=related


Impressive. Thanks for adding that.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

BlueJack said:


> There's a place here in florida that does quite well selling only aquatic plants. Here a video just to show you the size you need for it to be profitable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIPfI_gWYV0&feature=related



Pretty cool video. But you know what the biggest take home message should be, as far as this topic goes? Did you notice how simple that whole set up was? No lights, no pumps, pretty much no electricity being used. Cement blocks, 2x4's, pond liner....and mother nature.

Great operation, and probably the only hope you have of making a profit. But start small and experiment...who knows? You never will until you try.

But personally, i have to agree with the others. Do it for the love of the hobby, and MAYBE recoup your expenses.


----------



## silenteyes (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for your input everyone. I will be starting small and just see where this will take me. you never know! I'm actually really interested in the idea of setting up cement blocks, putting pond liner in and seeing if the moss will thrive through mother nature only. definitely something to try....


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Look into the legal aspect and regulations, you'll change your mind.
> Plants are nearly impossible to produce then sell following the federal guideline.
> With a small scale operation it is impossible (imo)


Unfortunately, strictly following federal/state/local regulations make it almost impossible to start up any type of business on a small scale. But I guess I'll just leave that can of worms half open


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Grow high grade CRS and such in your moss tanks. They'll be way more profitable than any moss those tanks will produce.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ktownhero said:


> Unfortunately, strictly following federal/state/local regulations make it almost impossible to start up any type of business on a small scale. But I guess I'll just leave that can of worms half open


which is exactly why I didn't continue with my grow farm design LOL


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Shrimps are the way to go. Start with all different types to give a nice selection for the buyers. Start up cost is what kill everyone who want to start any sort of business.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Start up cost and the frikkin' quarterly taxes and the state tax and personal property tax yada yada yada.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Do what you enjoy. If you dont enjoy doing it, its likely you wont make enough to support yourself.


----------



## wmsvn (Mar 23, 2009)

if you want to make money find something else. The amount of time you put into the tank is worth a lot more.
Like many said, it is a hobby, at very best, you might break even.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

There's already a thread on this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/134555-making-money.html


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I think your best bet is to move somewhere that is warm enough all year around and grow plants outside. Why not just do some SnS deals and see if you're really making any money.

If you grow really high quality stuff, you will actually be doing us a favor as pet store pickings are usually slim, as well as smelly, brown, and non-aquatic. I stopped buying plants from retailers some time ago, as the quality is much, much better from many of the sellers here on TPT.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

You can make money on ei fertilizers. Buy in bulk and cut it up. I paid some guy $20 for mine and I'm super happy. I bet it cost him pennies.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I second that shrimp is definately the way to go. As much as you grow mosses out, someone will buy it and grow it out and sell it cheaper. Same thing could go for shrimp but they seem so in demand that even dinky easy cherry shrimp are still selling well.


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Alot of members here sell off excess trimmings on the swap and shop. They are pretty much your competition. I have noticed that all of the plants I bought when I first got into the hobby, have gotten cheaper. So have the price of shrimps, and pretty much everything else. You may be able to make some profit. But it wont be enough for you to quit your day job. If you can make some money off of it, great. Most importantly, enjoy the hobby. My 2 cents.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

This is my take on it, and people will not agree, I have read up on this in the past and there are some things I do agree with and some things I do not agree with. To the OP, can you do it and be successful? Yes, but 9/10 people fail at any small business start up.

I think my biggest gripe about when these conversations come up is people argue about time commitment. I have seen people say "You can make more working minimum wage making sandwiches for subway" and other arguments along that line. I think that that is the most flawed logic, Yes if you looked at hourly pay rate you would make more working minimum wage while you started up, BUT most people who make these posts are not looking to become millionaires, and I have never read a posts on any forum stating "I want to quit my day job to raise/breed/grow XXX." Say person works 40 hours a week somewhere and they come home to work on their "small business" for an hour a night, you can not say well "if you had a job working an hour a night you would make more", because, if said person was not doing this he would be sitting on the couch watching T.V. or something that would not generate any sort of income, PERIOD. I personally know a discus breeder who spends 10~ minutes a day feeding all of his fish, and 1-2 hours a week doing water changes. So 3~ hours a week and he is a very successful breeder. And somebody asked him "If you didn't breed discus what would you do with your time?" (and i think this holds true for anybody who enjoys the hobby) he replied "I would probably be sitting in front of my tank." I would sacrifice 3 hours of t.v. time to work on a home business that could potentially generate a side income. 

That being said, you will not be successful if you are not "thrifty" with your set up. You can make a DIY rack for under 100$ using 2x4's, and make DIY sponge filters for under a dollar. Look on Craigslist for fish tanks, or dollar a gallon sales at stores. I bought a 29g tank and a 20g tank from the discus breeder for 25 dollars (this is actually how we met). 

However, if I were ever going to try to grow moss on a large scale I would go drive down streets and pick up kiddy pools from garbage cans, clean them out good, and grow moss in there. I would probably add a circulation pump in each and have some type of DIY rotation so the current is distributed around the tank. 

You could make a pretty nice penny growing moss if you found a secret how to produce it effectively, and quickly, for cheap. I would focus primarily on every moss except java moss, because 95% of people can find a lfs who sells plain old java moss. that being said, unless you could find a effective way to reproduce large quantities of it you would be better off selling 100 quick growing stems for .25cents each. 

Also, about regulations and permits, I think the price of a permit and 2 inspections each year should be the least of a person's worries when starting a business. 

Sorry for the wall of text and hope nobody hates me for putting my 2c in


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ The best post in this thread so far. roud:


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Church said:


> ^ The best post in this thread so far. roud:


Thank you. :hihi:

The only other thing that I wanted to mention that slipped my mind. I would research (or trial and error) to figure out how much A (species of java moss) You would need to produce B (sell able quantity of A) and use that as a guideline for how much A you will need to produce enough B to make it worth your time, and know what you are getting yourself into. And hypothetically if you do start your own business selling moss, never sell quantity A, ONLY sell quantity B.

Because once you start selling "your production stock" you will never be able to produce the same amount of sell able stock unless you add more A which is eating up unneeded business expenses. 

Start small and work your way up.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Church, Your avatar is a hoot! Who is that guy?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you, I photoshopped it myself! (And by "photoshop" I of course mean "MS paint" lol)

It's Guru Nanak, the founder of Sikhism.


----------



## scape (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice work :icon_smil


----------

